

What do i do with my web based Twitter client? - vain

Back when twitter was really buzzing, I thought a web client was a great idea. I built one and forgot about it. I have ironed out some bugs and it's working at http://twitexplode.com 
Apart from the narcissism points, what else can I do with it?
======
Swannie
Add analytics. I'm not sure how, but I believe there is a market out there for
twitter tools to measure _stuff_ in searches/twitter streams. Integrated with
a client sort of makes sense to me. But I'm no social marketer, so I may be
way off.

~~~
vain
analytics \- ok, i could measure what topics are searched most but first i
need enough volume...

